# 6th SEMI-ANNUAL UNOFFICIAL SHARK TOURNEY & CAMPOUT...GAME ON! NOVEMBER 19TH



## Clay-Doh

This went great the last 5 times, and everybody who went had a lot of fun! We still have good stories to tell about it! (and maybe a few lies...) Lets do the same this year!!

November 19th-21st is a full moon weekend, so it will be great out. And nice sleepin weather and perfect times around the fire's on the beach

RULES:

Fishing can begin at 4 pm Friday NOVEMBER 19th. Measure-In deadline is Sunday 1 pm NOVEMBER 21ST.

In event small craft advisory is in effect in inland waters also, tourney will be canceled and refunds made.

Measuring will be conducted at Fort Mcree.

$80 "donation" (thats a nice legal term since this is a public forum) per Boat (Team) due by Thursday November 18th before the tournament. If you are camping and surf fishing instead of boat, ect, "Team" is limited to 4 people per entry fee, and list there names.


One winner, winner take all. "Winner" is team with the largest shark measured by the deadline at fork length. ALL legal species of shark other than Nurse shark are eligable. 


Cookout saturday afternoon as long as someone has a shark to bring in with some fried shark nuggets. $80 of the total "donation" fees will be used for oil, propane, breading, and condiments.

For a shark to win IT MUST BE MEASURED PUBLICLY at Fort Mcree. After that, you can keep the shark like a selfish bastard, or you can donate it to the cookout! Please follow Florida and Federal game laws as regards to bag limits ect., and keep in mind that you need a federal HMS boat permit to fish for sharks out of state waters. Cost is around $15 I think, and can be purchased online. You can bring in one shark per day. 

If you do not eat shark, please make sure to keep your eligable shark in good condition and cold on the way to Mcree. There will be many people who would love to take some home if we already have enough for the cookouts. PLEASE DO NOT WASTE THESE TASTY CRITTERS! Since we are measuring length, and not weight, it would be best to gut it, and stuff bags of ice inside.


There are no angling rules other than abide by the laws. Everything else is captains choice, as regards angling methods and gear, firearms, ect. So please make sure you are aware of these laws. And yes, it IS illegal believe it or not to spearfish a shark, so I will not be attempting that. 

This event is more for the purpose of having a dang good time and fryin up some shark on the beach with good friends and making more good friends than anything else. Please keep that in mind, and this will go smooth. 

$80 "donation" can be mailed to: 

Clay Palmgren 
1333 College Parkway #110 
Gulf Breeze, FL 32563 

My number is (850) 777-1221. If you would like to meet up or swing this way, I live in Gulf Breeze. After you enter, please post a post on here to that simply says "ENTERED" so we can all get exited as the prize money grows! 

There are a ton of other rules that could be posted, but I think everybody knows what is ethical and proper and fair. Also mob riot will enforse any common sense rules. Such as if you bring a frozen shark you caught last month to the Measure-In, I think the mob riot will fix that stupidity. And they say you can't fix stupid! 

There will be some people camping on Fort Mcree, and I will be bringing some firewood to keep a homebase fire going. I will also be taking a couple boatless anglers to McRee who will be surf fishing for the tournament.

IF YOU HAVE ROOM FOR 1 OR MORE TO TRANSPORT TO FORT MCREE TO SURF FISH AND CAMP SO THEY CAN BE PART OF THIS TOO, PLEASE SAY SO!!! Boatless anglers, speak up if yer goin out to MCree! 

Before the tournament, an official VHF channel will be announced. 

If called for weather, it will be rescheduled for the following weekend. 

I look foward to this, and meeting more of you! 
And again, it was wishiniwasfishin last fall who kickstarted this thing!! Thanx man! 

I am really hoping someone else can try to win this thing. Team Chunky Love has, after all, won 2 out of 5.


----------



## Clay-Doh

Here's some pics from last fall.















View attachment 12269


----------



## Clay-Doh

Here's my favorite pic's....yes..that's Will, Desperado.

Who knew who was so into diving and spearfishing?!?!?!


----------



## Clay-Doh

And a few other peoples pics I found posted from past tourneys...


----------



## Clay-Doh

Said it on the other forum...I'll say it on here...

Everybody asleep here??? Or do I just smell fear????

Idunno.

Chunky Love has a hell of a team this year,

Sky (HotReels)
Lil Paul Pierce (Pierce007) and his girlfriend Phobe.
Stephanie (AquaHuntress)
and Renee' and myself.


----------



## lingfisher1

Not sleeping Clay just trying to decided if I want to sharki fish(party) that weekend or go muzzle loader hunting that weekend. I have the time oof and it is a hard choice. I will know closer to time. Probably will depend on how many I get during archery season.


----------



## J.Sharit

Team Kane Mano is currently boatless. So that puts a damper on us
for this tourney. Would love to jump on in there we've fished almost everyone of them but I guess we'll have to pass on a default. If anyone needs a crusty old sharkfisherman with 35 yrs of practical experince
just shoot me a pm and we'll check it out.


----------



## amarcafina

Team " Reel Mobile " Crew ready if anyone eelse is going to join in ???


----------



## Clay-Doh

Wheres everyone at? We've always had at least 6 teams?


----------



## jjam

The LBT will put together a crew and give ya'll a run for the $$$$$

C-mon guys, gonna be fun to knock that Chunky Team out of the running...

Jimmy


----------



## Ozeanjager

*Im in.*

finally got the overheating thing fixed on das boot. Just need to get me some baby rabbits for bait. ......... Just kidding, I have been saving a bonita up just for such an occasion


----------



## Realtor

The "Mother Unit" is coming to town around this time,looking at the dates. ere is a pic that won one of these things, last fall I think, released in the ICW, if you know it's not in the running for the winner, release them, they are tye best thing for he fishery. caught Clay taking a leak and interpted him to measure.........:thumbup:


----------



## Clay-Doh

*OK...looks like 6 teams for sure...

Team Chunky Love
Oceanjaeger
Jjams
cml5207 (Useless One)
Amaracafina (Team Reel Mobile)
DevilDog


And 3 maybes
Redfish
Hogdogs
Lingfisher


With the 6 teams it looks like for sure, that is $400 prize money to the winners, and ultimate bragging rights. With 3 more teams that would put it up to $640 prize money.

Am I smelling the putrid smell of fear????:whistling:*


----------



## Clay-Doh

whole lotta post on here recently about sharkin....don't see no knew teams joinin!


----------



## Pierce07

It'll just be me on team chunky love this year i think. But still going to be one hell of a time


----------



## jjam

Our sharkin team is shaping up...most definitely a formidable adversary for the "Chunky WHO Team" !!!!!!

Ocean Man (Matt) and Bluffman (Stephen aka "The Designated Trigger Man") will be on the hunt for the biggun...Planning on a short trip then party the rest of the time...:thumbsup:

Don't need all day to catch de' winning grey suit...lol maybe hv time to nabb some snappas for an appetizer to compliment the main meal...Clays sharkin nuggets...

Matt is already prepping some of his delicious recipes so, we'll be eating good in de' neighborhood!!!!

Gonna be a great time with a great group of fishin fools like me.....

Can't wait!!!


Jimmy


----------



## Clay-Doh

Yup..down to you and me Paul, and Renee'.

Looks like FenderBender is in too, thats 7 teams. Hell yeah!


----------



## bonita dan

Team "We Drink Beer" will be on the island for,well drinkin beer and doin the shrimp boil as always while cheering on the teams as they arrive. Except Clay of course,he gets the usual Boo Hiss and some Renee dump that looser already! Something special is in store for saturday night,an auction for the item in my avatar. All procedes from the auction will go to a worthy cause,like my friggin cooler that was never returned by the donating party of the MBT tag! Jackwagon!


----------



## Clay-Doh

bonita dan said:


> Team "We Drink Beer" will be on the island for,well drinkin beer and doin the shrimp boil as always while cheering on the teams as they arrive. Except Clay of course,he gets the usual Boo Hiss and some Renee dump that looser already! Something special is in store for saturday night,an auction for the item in my avatar. All procedes from the auction will go to a worthy cause,like my friggin cooler that was never returned by the donating party of the MBT tag! Jackwagon!


You bastard!!! I can't believe you steel the MBT tag off the front of my truck, then blatantly piss in my face by making it your avatar.

You and your lousy broken down cooler from 4 years ago can kiss my ass. It's on now.


----------



## bonita dan

I have no idea what your talkin about sir! Perhaps a few group hugs from the Gulf Coast Christian Connection(the nice forum) are in order. :thumbup:


----------



## jdhkingfisher

dont know our team name yet but i will send the money in the mail tomorrow. beach sharkin it.


----------



## jdhkingfisher

ok dont care about my team and what they wanna call it. "wesuck" fishing team is in it. 8 teamsssss.


----------



## Pierce07

Be "Team Fubar"


----------



## Biller48

*measure/ cook/ open beers???*

Looking foward to being there, got the new boat finally and ready for an overnighter with the family. Not gonna enter the tourney as of now, but more than willing to bring whatever is needed, cook, measure, just help out with whatever. I will be comming from eglin on fri night or early sat morning, will donate all we catch to the community dinner/ lunch pots. Look foward to meeting more members. I will have my wife, 8 year old daughter, 2.5 year old son and myself in a 23 foot robalo wa.


----------



## Snagged Line

bonita dan said:


> I have no idea what your talkin about sir! Perhaps a few group hugs from the Gulf Coast Christian Connection(the nice forum) are in order. :thumbup:


 Hey Dan, NICE avatar.................You should collect A Dollar from every fourm member willing to sign it and throw the $$$$$$ into a 50-50 Pot to give to the winner at ft. Mcree...............I have a Dollar and a Sharpie...........


----------



## jdhkingfisher

hell ill donate three dollars to it lol


----------



## Clay-Doh

You bastards.:sneaky2:


----------



## amarcafina

Team "Reel Moble " can't make it this time , had some issues come up !!
Looks like good weather Ya'll should have a good time !


----------



## bonita dan

Clay-Doh said:


> You bastards.:sneaky2:


Yea whatever! Second item to be auctioned off during the half assed tourney and spectacular shrimp boil will be Rope. 1/2"x15' of the finest quality rope that the Walmart has to offer. Item was left at Nextsteps dock after the Blue Angel party by what looked to be a vessel constructed of recycled Natty Light cans and appears to be in like new condition. I will consider the 50/50 idea after recovering some more lost items. :thumbup:


----------



## jdhkingfisher

we gotta back out. one of my team dropped out.and we got no money now. but if we get a big shark this weekend ill be sure to donate it to the shark nugget fund


----------



## thecalmbeforethestorm

TEAM RAMROD haha


----------



## Clay-Doh

Heres where we stand

Oceanjaeger
Jjams
cml5207 (Useless One)
DevilDog
Team Chunky Love
Fender Bender (Ifhe's not workin, I'll call and find out.


----------



## Clay-Doh

Alright!

Tomorrow is show time girls!! 2-3 foot seas all weekend. Right now it's 1.31 foot waves with 4 second intervals...those are slow rollers! Perfect!

If it's too ruff to anchor up out there and we all get stuck fishing in the pass and the bay no big deal. 2 out of the 5 winning sharks have been caught inside the pass!

Gonna be a great time. Full moon weekend..all sortsa crazy stuff can happen!:NoControl:

I am bringing as much wood as I can for our fire. Oceanjager and Rodmiester are helping me out with some. Anybody who has some bring what you can, bigger unsplit chunks are better, burn slower and last longer.

For sure teams are Jjams, Oceanjager cml, and us, and Fenderbender is back in off the rigs and will let me know if he doesn't have to go back out htis weekend...he's in.

Havent heard from Devildog. I'll send him a pm. Anybody know him and can give him a call or tell him to confirm on here either way?

We will be pullin in at about 5pm, unloading our gear, and heading back out overnight and returning around 2pm saturday to start the cooking. 

Channel 16 or 68.

Lookin forward to the big crowd of spek-taters that will be out there for the partyin too!

Any last minute teams wanna chance it?


----------



## LITECATCH

What is this thing you speak of??? This isn't one of those camp-out party-eat get togethers is it?? "Lite Catch" might have to check it out!!


----------



## Clay-Doh

You know it is Scott! Come on out satuday evening for the fun!


----------



## USMCPayne

Well?????

How did the tourney go? Where are the pics? Who was the winner?

Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## SheYakFishr

Yeah... who won??? 

Hated that I had to miss it this time. :-(


----------



## SheYakFishr

Can't wait to see the pictures!!!


----------



## Pierce07

Chunky Love was the winner.


----------



## AQUA HUNTRESS

There are quite a few good pics showing up on the GCFC heres the links.
What a blast this weekend was!!! Thanks everyone.

http://www.gulfcoastfishingconnecti...ourney-Picture-amp-Story-Thread.-Post-em-here!

http://www.gulfcoastfishingconnecti...-tourney-amp-campout...november-19th!!!/page6


----------



## Clay-Doh

Heres the link at GCFC with pics.

http://www.gulfcoastfishingconnection.com/forums/showthread.php/4828-6th-Annual-Shark-Tourney-Picture-amp-Story-Thread.-Post-em-here!

And heres the original Tourney thread. Pages 6 and 7 choppedliver posted a bunch of pics right from the island

http://www.gulfcoastfishingconnection.com/forums/showthread.php/3790-6th-annual-unofficial-shark-tourney-amp-campout...november-19th!!!/page6

Heres my favorite of our shark head that won hung on Bonita Dans rod holders...haa haa


----------



## SheYakFishr

Aren't they always the winner?? LOL


----------



## Clay-Doh

This makes it 3 outta 6 Pam.

Just statin facts...hee hee


----------



## FishnLane

I am so glad to have been the "cheerleader". the tourney is a MUST to attend if you have only been a picture watcher. NOW we haven't discussed the ra'toons. I suggest next year a new award: the biggest ra'toon on the spit....


----------



## Clay-Doh

Just got one in my backyard about 3am a couple weeks ago. I coulda got em!


----------



## JoshH

Man it sucked missing out on this again. Cool to see its still going on


----------



## jjam

From the LBT/Ocean Man crew, 

We conceded to the "who dat" Chunky Love Desperate Houswives Crew, though Clay possessed the deciding measuring device with a full gally of spectators to confirm the victory....No doubt, LBT came within a hair/couple of inches from taking the crown this fall;nevertheless, it was an honor to accept defeat while enjoying great company and great food...









Clay, thanks for your effort coordinating the event and all the fun (trash) talk on the VHF...

By the way!~! TO: "I can't get out my own cuddy cabin cuz someone locked me in while I slept off dem' land sharks" ,,,,,,It wasn't me!!!!"









Didn't get any action pics, but we managed our 3 man RS limit av 10lbs while giving Clay a run for his $$$$$...

















Jimmy​


----------



## Wild Girl

*Pelican with shark rig*

FYI. They found a dead pelican 2 days after the event that was wrapped up in a shark rig. It was at the Fort cove area.


----------



## amarcafina

Wild Girl said:


> FYI. They found a dead pelican 2 days after the event that was wrapped up in a shark rig. It was at the Fort cove area.


Who is They ??


----------



## bonita dan

As far as I know,no gear(shark fishing related)was removed from anyones boat. Like stated,who's they?


----------



## Snagged Line

That was not a Bird, That was Bait................Did it catch anything???


What exactly is a shark Rig ? and +3 on Who is "They"........


----------



## Wild Girl

*Pelican*

The Park Ranger brought in the Fish and Wildlife crew. They are the ones following up on it.


----------



## Wild Girl

*Dead pelican*

I was afraid it was one of my rigs but that was not really possible. Glad it wasn't from any of you at the tourney either. Poor bird probably suffered though. Curiosity killed the bird!


----------



## Clay-Doh

We didn't lose a rig...shark wrapped himself in it, and took a while to get it off him.


----------

